# Wal-mart Super Tech Oil



## jetta09black (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone ever used or heard of anyone using the Wal-mart Super Tech oil? I also have read it is made by Pennzoil or QuakerState. And anyone know if it meets API and SAE standards?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Wal-mart Super Tech Oil (jetta09black)*

You want to run these oils in an 09' jetta? Why?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Wal-mart Super Tech Oil (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_You want to run these oils in an 09' jetta? Why?

+1 Warum?


----------



## HBMaGneT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-mart Super Tech Oil (jetta09black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta09black* »_anyone ever used or heard of anyone using the Wal-mart Super Tech oil? I also have read it is made by Pennzoil or QuakerState. And anyone know if it meets API and SAE standards?

I have used Quaker State and Penzoil synthetics on my wife's 3.1L V6 00 Malibu because I had a cheap source. When I ran out, I tried Super Tech synthetic 5w30 once because it was cheap. Let just say I'll never use it again.
It was summer last year when I tried Super Tech synthetic 5w30 on my normal 7k OCI for that engine. It came out thick when warm, unlike the same weight 5w30 Penzoil / Quaker state synthetic oil after the same mileage and drain temperature. I would compare the difference in thickness to water vs warmed maple syrup ( typical kind ).
I would avoid it. I was tempted to have it tested, but it would be a waste of $35. I know that it was done a while ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

On a recent trip to WalMart I looked at ALL their oils. Most of them (even the brands such as Penzoil, Mobil1, Castrol synthetic, etc) have a walmart logo on the package (and not a sticker walmart added to them).
NONE of these oils, even the oils in the same brand and weight (e.g. Castrol synthetic 5w30) were BMW LL-01, LL-04 or BMW "approved." but some did have GM or Ford "approvals."
Take it with a grain of salt, but if you know Walmart's business model you will know they drive their suppliers to provide products at the absolute lowest product, so these oils are cheap price-wise and also quality-wise.
That's not saying I wouldn't use the cheapest oil on a leased Honda or Toyota, but certainly not on a car I own and would keep.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Wal-mart Super Tech Oil (jetta09black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta09black* »_anyone ever used or heard of anyone using the Wal-mart Super Tech oil? I also have read it is made by Pennzoil or QuakerState. And anyone know if it meets API and SAE standards?

i would never put something in a car if it came out of a Wal-Mart, unless i wore camo tank tops and chewed Cope while driving a Chevy Blazer



_Modified by n8burnz at 8:32 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Wal-mart Super Tech Oil (n8burnz)*

Wal-Mart sucks.............that is all!


----------



## jetta09black (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions and advice.. I went with GTX... and its a 98'


----------



## natec22 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (jetta09black)*

iv used pennsoil and when ive needed a little to top it off like if i check it and need a little ive used supper tech and years ago when i didnt have much money i used it on a oil change ...i never had a problem but it did get dirty quicker than pennsoil high miles...


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_NONE of these oils, even the oils in the same brand and weight (e.g. Castrol synthetic 5w30) were BMW LL-01, LL-04 or BMW "approved." but some did have GM or Ford "approvals."

Castrol Syntec 5W-30 commonly found in both Wal Mart and other auto stores does not have BMW ratings, although there are other (uncommon) Castrol synthetic 5W-30 oils that do (presumably including what the BMW dealer sells).
You must have missed the Mobil 1 0W-40. They don't always have it, but it is the same Mobil 1 0W-40 that has BMW LL-01 that you can find everywhere else.
The Wal Mart Super Tech oils only have fairly generic API ratings, not any of the manufacturer specific ratings, so they would not be suitable for cars that do require manufacturer specific ratings. However, that is also true for most name brand oils (Castrol, Mobil, Valvoline, Pennzoil, etc.) with only a few uncommon exceptions (e.g. Mobil 1 0W-40). Motorcraft oils usually do have Ford ratings, of course.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (tjl)*

I have looked through the years and never seen WalMart carry M1 0w40.
I made a mistake in my last post I meant to say BMW LL-01, LL-04 and VW (and LL-98, for that matter)


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*

believe it or not my friend has been using supertech oil in there low 10sec turbo vr6 with no issues


----------



## rg33fv (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (lil8v)*

why would you do such a thing???


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_I have looked through the years and never seen WalMart carry M1 0w40.


I seldom step foot in a WM, but I have purchased M1 0w40 there a few times.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_I seldom step foot in a WM, but I have purchased M1 0w40 there a few times.

I have seen it there as well, very rare but they do sell it.


----------



## jubbin2.0 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Take it with a grain of salt, but if you know Walmart's business model you will know they drive their suppliers to provide products at the absolute lowest product, so these oils are cheap price-wise and also quality-wise.

this is a good thought thats why im glad i never buy oil there.


----------

